# annoying bold line in Word



## vmdunn (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm not sure if I am in the right place for help on this--if not, someone redirect me please.
Anyway, I'm in Windows XP and trying to use Microsoft Word. I'm trying to insert a table and I keep getting an annoying bold line that I can't seem to get rid of no matter what I do. Help. I don't have time to fight with my processor wanting to do things its on way---I have a disseertation to get finished!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Can you attach your Word doc? See the 'Manage Attachments' button in the 'Additional Options' section when you hit the 'Post Reply' button.


----------



## vmdunn (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I'll try to figure this attachment thinghy out. Uno momento.


----------



## vmdunn (Jan 23, 2006)

*bold lines in word*

Hope The Attachment Worked Right.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

It's actually a border - if you enter three or more hyphens (-), underscores (_), equal signs (=), or asterisks (*) followed by a carriage return, Word automatically gives the current paragraph a thin, thick, double, or dotted bottom border. To get rid of them, simply place the cursor on the line directly above and go to Format > Borders and Shading then click the None box at the top left and click OK.

You can stop this in future by going to Tools > Autocorrect Options > Autoformat as you type tab and uncheck 'Border Lines'

I can't re-attach your file - sorry - so I hope you can follow my instructions and clean it up OK.

Regards


----------

